# Heißer Tanz



## X-Präsi (7. August 2004)

Heißer Tanz auf dem Vulkan !

*Wo ? Daun, Zentrum der Vulkaneifel 
Wann ? Wochenende 10.-12.09.04*

*Was dann ?*

Markus B. und ich, zwei echte Eifel-Yetis im Rheinhessen-Exil, möchten Euch unsere alte Heimat Vulkaneifel näherbringen, die mit nem Haufen Landschaft und netten Trails aufwarten kann...  Das ist geplant:

*Freitag: * Kleine Singletrailrunde rund um Daun zum einfahren. ca. 30 Km / 700 Hm in moderatem Tempo

*Samstag:*  
Teilnahme am Vulkan-Bike-Marathon in Daun auf folgenden Varianten
*- Kurzstrecke*, 43 Km / 900 Hm
*- Halbmarathon*, 57 Km / 1430 Hm
*- Marathon*, 101 Km, 2480 Hm
Das Event ist wirklich Top - Landschaft, Trails, Party, Organisation. War in der MB sogar zu einer der 10 besten Veranstaltungen in Europa gewählt worden. Mehr Infos und Anmeldung auf www.vulkanbike.de.

Beim Marathon anmelden müsst Ihr Euch aber selbst. Geht supereinfach online auf www.vulkanbike.de dieses Jahr kann man sich die Anmeldeunterlagen sogar zuschicken lassen, d.h. kein Schlangestehen !!!

Abends wer möchte, dann noch auf die Vulkanparty mit Lifeband usw. oder gemütlich irgendwo abhängen - Möglichkeiten gibts in Daun reichlich 

*Sonntag:*
Tour um die *"Grüne Hölle" Nürburgring*, rund um die legendäre Nordschleife mit Abstecher zum höchsten Eifelberg, der "Hohen Acht" mit einigen netten Singletrails zum Spassham... ca. 35 Km / 800-900 Hm in moderatem Tempo

*Wo schlafen ?*
Rustikale Variante: Wir zelten bei meinem guten alten Freund Tommi (die altgedienten Beinharten erinnern sich ) im Garten. Bei schlechtem Wetter können wir mit der Matte in den Keller umziehen. Plätze sind allerdings nicht unbegrenzt vorhanden (wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst).
Noble Variante: Die nicht so camp-mäßig Veranlagten können auch in einer Pension untergebracht werden.

*Wie anmelden ?*
Wer sich das mit uns Eifel-Yetis antun möchte, möge sich bitte bis zum 17.08. hier outen und zusätzlich ne mail an [email protected] schicken, in der ihr mitteilt, ob ihr Zelt oder Pension bevorzugt.

Teilnahme haben vorab schon zugesagt: die 2 Yetis (Halbmarathon), Michaela H. (Kurzstrecke), Christian M. (Halbmarathon) 
Ansonsten hatten sich bereits einige interessiert gezeigt, die sich aber auch noch mal richtig hier anmelden müssten.


----------



## El Touro (7. August 2004)

Hallo Thommes,

das klingt ja nicht schlecht!  
Ich bin dabei und würde mich dann für den Halbmarathon entscheiden.
Übrigens, meine Bremse kreischt nicht mehr - ein bißchen Kupferpaste und es war einmal ...  
Natürlich ist die Luftmatratze das einzig wahre, denn nur die Harten kommen in den Garten oder so.
Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (8. August 2004)

Hey Präsi,

beim Vulkanbike bin ich eh schon seit Monaten angemeldet, da nehme ich doch das WE mit Euch noch mit!
Ich bin dabei, schlafe auch im Zelt, ISO-Matte und Schlafsack habe ich, ein Zelt allerdings nicht!
Wann ist denn die Anfahrt am Freitag geplant?

Matthias Knopf (alter Steinegger  )


----------



## leberwurst (9. August 2004)

Hi, Tommes,
bin noch am überlegen, wie ich das ganze organisatorisch auf die Beine stellen könnte...eventuell den Ivo mitnehmen und so!?! Nicolas muß samstags arbeiten und könnte nicht mit.
Gruß Leberwurst


----------



## Ruderbock (9. August 2004)

Hi!!

Ich hab mich gerade für den Halbmarathon angemeldet
und hab großes Interesse dran mit im Garten zu pennen.
Wird bestimmt ein Mordsspaß, hört sich zumindest alles echt spannend an!

Bis bald
Jens


----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. August 2004)

Das hört sich sehr gut an: ich bin auch dabei, sofern mir Thorsten frei gibt!


----------



## Christian M (9. August 2004)

Hallo Thomas!

Werde sehr wahrscheinlich von Zuhause nach Daun kommen und dann zu euch stossen. Leider kann ich Sonntag nicht die "Grüne Hölle Tour" mitfahren, da ich leider schon was anderes vorhabe  
Gebe dir aber noch Bescheid, wie das dann Freitags aussieht. Hoffe, dass ich früh genug in Daun sein kann, um noch ne kleine Runde mitdrehen zu können.
Für die Übernachtung reicht mir auch ein Matrazenlager!

CU
Christian


----------



## fast4ward (9. August 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die Einladung. Ich kann aber leider nicht teilnehmen, da ich da mitten in Klausurvorbereitung stecke. Also bis Samstag zur grossen Rheingau Tour.

Gruss Jochen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. August 2004)

Ich bin auf jedenfall beim Heißen Tanz dabei, den Thorsten gibt mir frei


----------



## Sparcy (11. August 2004)

Moin Helge! 
Dat find ich ja fett dat de mitfährst!
Fehlt nur noch de Sigi Sauerstoff. Also auf Sigi!
Da kannste Dich nochmal so richtig austoben und 
nochmal richtig Mann sein ;-)
  :kotz:


----------



## X-Präsi (11. August 2004)

fein Uwe ! Dann bestell ich schon mal ein wenig Weizenkaltschale bei meinem Kumpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maike (11. August 2004)

Nabend, 

kann man sich da auch noch am Renntag anmelden ? Was kostet die 43 km Runde ?

Ich habe auch Lust zu kommen. Mal schauen, ob ich noch jemanden finde mit größerem Auto damit ich auch mein Bike mitnehmen kann, und die Fahrt nicht so anstrengend wird. 

Grüßle, Maike


----------



## Sparcy (12. August 2004)

Maike schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> kann man sich da auch noch am Renntag anmelden ? Was kostet die 43 km Runde ?
> 
> ...



Ei logisch kann man sich am Verantstaltungstag noch anmelden wenn man auf lange Warteschlangen steht.  
Siehe u.a. auch:www.vulkanbike.de
Kostenpunkt (kurze Strecke): 25 EUR

Gruß
Eifel-Yeti II


----------



## rübi (2. September 2004)

Hallo,

hab mich letzte Woche noch für den Halbmarathon gemeldet; habt Ihr eventuell noch ein Plätzchen im Garten frei? Würde am Freitag Nachmittag in die Eifel kommen und im Zelt pennen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ruderbock (2. September 2004)

An alle!!! An alle!!! An alle!!! An alle!!!!!!!!!

Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit:

 Ich bin für den Halbmarathon angemeldet, komme aber erst frühstens um ca. 18 Uhr in Mainz weg. Wollte bei Thomas (Ex-Präsi) bzw. Kumpel mit im Garten pennen und wenns geht auch die Sonntags-Singletrailrunde mitnehmen.

Also: WER KÖNNTE MICH FR ABEND MIT IN DIE EIFEL NEHMEN; UND; BZW: WER FÄHRT SO SPÄTER HEIM UND HÄTTE NOCH EIN PLÄTZCHEN?????????????????????????

Mit lieben Grüßen und (hoffentlich) Danke für die Angebote
Jens

@Thomas: Gibst Du nochmal ne genauere Anfartsbeschreibung??


----------



## X-Präsi (6. September 2004)

@rübi: War seit Mittwoch auf der EUROBIKE, deswegen erst jetzt die Antwort. Aaaaner geht noch nei ! Hab Dir schon ne Mail geschickt.

@all: mach heute spätestens morgen ne TN-info (mail) mit Anreise und dem ganzen Schnickschnack. 

Soviel schon mal vorab: 
Wir (MTT) sind am Freitag schon ca. 16.45 Uhr da. Die kleine Singletrailrunde geht dann um 17.00 Uhr los und dauert ca. 2,5 Stunden. Abends wird bei gutem Wetter bissl gegrillt / schlechtem WEtter essen gegangen.
Wer ist denn überhaupt bei der kleinen Runde am Freitag dabei ?

Bitte postet doch mal hier, *wann * Ihr los fahrt und wie es mit den mit *Fahrgemeinschaften * aussieht.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (6. September 2004)

Ich komme mit Sparcy zusammen und wir sind auch bei der kleinen Singletrial Runde dabei, damit der Genuss der Weizenkaltschorle an Abend zum Spaß wird  
Was ist eigentlich am Samstag abend geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (6. September 2004)

Samstag Abend könnten mer vielleicht auf die Riesenbikerfete gehen oder aber ganz gemütlich in Tommis Gartenlaube einen kleinen Umtrunk mit Eifelbrause veranstalten


----------



## TobiF (7. September 2004)

Hallo
fährt denn jemand am samstag erst hin?
ich suche nämlich eine mitfahrgelegenheit one way!
cya Tobi


----------



## X-Präsi (7. September 2004)

infomail ist raus !


----------



## X-Präsi (7. September 2004)

TobiF schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> one way!
> cya Tobi



du ziehst in die eifel ?


----------



## matthias2003 (7. September 2004)

Hallo,

Robert und ich fahren zusammen nach - wie heisst das nochmal- Steinborn?
Wir werden so gegen 16:30-17:00Uhr in Steinborn sein und fahren bei Freitagstour natürlich mit!

bis dann
Matthias


----------



## TobiF (8. September 2004)

nee abe ich muss dann noch zur oma auf den geburtstag!
und meine elten wüden mich dann abholen (in daun)


----------



## rübi (8. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann noch jemanden mitnehmen, werde aber bereits am Freitag Nachmittag losfahren.

Gruß

Stefan


----------

